# Able to send emails but not receive them in Outlook 2003



## eclipse0083 (Feb 9, 2006)

Got a problem with Outlook 2003, Win XP Pro SP2 with Norton Antivirus 2005.
I have a sudden problem where i just cannot receive any email today...it was working well....until this morning....Whilst i'm still able to send out my mails as normal....I've tried sending an email to myself and yahoo mail...and i was able to recive in yahoo...but not in my account...i've checked the OutLook settings and everything looks normal...I've tested the account and i was not able to receive the self generated Test mail by Outlook...anyone can help....desperate...


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Try to disable norton and try is again. Also you may want to check you junk email filters something may be blocking it.

One other thing to help us out what type of email service are you using ie pop3 echange? And who is the host?


----------



## eclipse0083 (Feb 9, 2006)

I've tried disabling Norton Antivirus Auto-Protect feature...and email scanning...i've also disabled MS AntiSpyware and Windows Firewall...and it still doesnt work....my other email accounts are working normal except for this particular account...i'm using POP3/SMTP...hosted by Ensim....


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Check here and see if this helps any.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-au/assistance/ha011105491033.aspx


----------



## eclipse0083 (Feb 9, 2006)

nahh...i tried to access the account using www.mail2web.com...and tried sending emails to myself and another account...theres no message to me that the emails bounced.....the other account received it...but not this account....think its problems with the server ...not outlook....any ideas??


----------



## 11B-33T (Jul 13, 2005)

:4-dontkno Has this issue been fixed? I'm having the exact same problem right now folks...:upset:


----------



## jai patel (May 27, 2007)

same problem im having


----------

